# I need a new impact driver



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

My old one's about shot. I've been researching online and it looks like this Model BTD 144 from Makita is the cat's pajamas! Lot's of money for one tool but if it's that good I might break down and get it. 

Any of you ever use it? What did you think of it?


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=316370


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I know cabinet builder that has it and he loves it. I have used it a few times and it worked good but was nothing special I did not think.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

You should be able to find the tool only if you already have batteries and chargers.

At KMS tools in Vancouver BC you can get the 18v model tool only for $99.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't own any Makitas. I'm slowly upgrading from Ryobi. Amazon has the 144 for around $329 if I remember correctly. I've got alot of deck jobs lined up this year and don't know if the Ryobi will be up to the task. Thought I'd get the research done early.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a DeWalt impact driver that hasn't let me down. I bought it last summer and have probably put in about 20-25lbs of screws with it. Never had problems with DeWalt drills... I've heard a lot of people say they like the Makitas too though.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

One year as a bonus I gave my employees the 19.2v Craftsman Drill and Impact Driver set. I wish I could honestly say that it was out of the kindness of my heart, but I just got tired of the Porter-Cables getting abused and oversprayed. Turned out that they were a really decent set, so much in fact, I bought one for myself. Not the same quality as the Makita, (which I have), or the Milwaukee, but for what they used them for, they did great.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the Makita kit....big fan. 

Makita has the best weight to power ratios out there. 

I've used my impact probably 3-5 days a week for the last 2.5 years I've owned it. No issues.

Check out local ad...

http://manitoba.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...Z-1-4-Impact-Driver-120-00-W0QQAdIdZ261818881


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I originally went to Makita's site after reading great things about it on forums and tool reviews. Thought I'd get the combo kit with the hammer drill/driver. When I read deeper I realized the kit only comes with the 141 impact driver, not the higher rated 144 which must be purchased separately. Good news is that if I buy it before March 31, you get a free extra battery. Might just be worth it, although I would like to hear more from those who have used it.

This will be mainly for setting deck screws.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

that will make quite an impact!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Am I on CT right now? :whistling2:


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Can't stain the deck until I replace the boards...just sayin'


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have it older bother and it is great. Specially if you are doing new drywall in old wood framing. Witch is why I bought my set. 

David


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a pretty extensive collection of the Ryobi 18V and am happy with them. I have two of the impact drivers. I am currently at the point where my original batterys are reaching the end of the line and i am upgrading to the lithium ion. The oldest batterys were bought in June of 2004. The impact drivers are only a couple of years old.

Jim


----------



## ToolRepairCenter (Sep 27, 2014)

Doctor Dan,

It's a few years since this discussion got started. I'd like to know what you ultimately ended up purchasing as your new impact driver. I repair a lot of electric power tools and like to stay up on what users of the tools are saying about them. I have always been a big fan of Makita Tools but I understand the need to conserve the cash as well. Just a bit curious ........


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Interesting and timely thread bump. Just realized yesterday that my Dewalt 18v is having old age pains after 5 years of average use. Used it to remove a bunch of deck screws and it was really struggling. Chattering, but not spinning. I have put it through quiet a bit though.

Likely getting another Dewalt as I still have the two batteries from this one and the radio charger.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Wow, it has been a while. Not long after posting those threads I had a deck reboarding job lined up. Literally on the first screw my Ryobi died. Had no choice but to run to Lowes and choose between the Dewalt 20v kit (it had just come out and no brushless was yet available), the Hitachi and the Bosch. I hadn't researched any of them so I grabbed the Dewalt only because it had the highest torque rating. I still have it now and it works OK but feels more like a plastic toy in my hands. I still enjoy reading tool reviews and if I had to buy another right now it would be between the brushless Dewalt and the new Fuel model from Milwaukee.

Contractor Talk has lots of discussion on this. The Makita has slipped down the list because a lot of members have had recent problems with new batteries and chargers crapping out.

Anyone else have good/bad info to share?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I read the same on CT, my Makitas have been great. Have had one impact for about two years, the other about 16 months, all batteries and chargers still work. One of my carpenters bought one about 12 mths ago its still working fine.


----------



## ToolRepairCenter (Sep 27, 2014)

Funny that I've never heard even a breath of ill word about Makita tools, I really would recommend revisiting the idea of the Makita brushless instead of the DeWalt. Compare the Makita and the Milwaukee side by side because it really is a toss-up as to which one is better.

For the wide variety of tasks that I take on in my free time I will be sticking with Makita for the variety of tools in their line-up. 

If you are concerned about the batteries dying then check out the Ridgid tools, they come with a lifetime free battery replacement and are plenty stout enough to take the abuse from contractors.

For a tool that will spend many hours in your hand the ergonomics will make a huge difference in the durability of the tool as well as the life of your wrist. A tool that feels awkward in your hand is many times more likely to cause injury so don't buy a tool because it is less expensive or because you have batteries for it. A couple hundred bucks buys new batteries but it will be several thousand after time off and the "repair" work on the injury.

If you are in the Portland / Vancouver area hit me up and I will help you get the most life out of your tools and your wallet. www.toolrepaircenter.net


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all that TRC. I'm on the other side of the country so won't be stopping in anytime soon. There's a great member here call Woodland from your town...maybe look him up.

I've been doing this for about 14 years and used all kings of tools. Rigid was hit or miss for me. I burned up three of their 5 inch ro sanders years ago. their 6 inch used to be made by Metabo...no longer.

Back to impacts, people who have Panasonic and Hilti swear by them but I have no dealers near me to see how they feel. With Makita, it seems like all these problems I'm reading about have happened mostly in the past year. Do a search on CT and you'll see lots of problems. Dewalt I think makes two brushless, the more expensive having three settings. Both are heavier duty than the brushed model I have. Most guys that have them seem to love them. And almost every review I've seen on the Fuel Milwaukee have been great. 

I don't need to decide until this one gives up the ghost but it's fun to stay informed on the new stuff.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Can't go wrong with the Makita. The new batteries are incredible.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

I prefer the Ping G25. With proper impact the sound is immpecably sharp and clear. :whistling2:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

doctors11 said:


> Wow, it has been a while. Not long after posting those threads I had a deck reboarding job lined up. Literally on the first screw my Ryobi died. Had no choice but to run to Lowes and choose between the Dewalt 20v kit (it had just come out and no brushless was yet available), the Hitachi and the Bosch. I hadn't researched any of them so I grabbed the Dewalt only because it had the highest torque rating. I still have it now and it works OK but feels more like a plastic toy in my hands. I still enjoy reading tool reviews and if I had to buy another right now it would be between the brushless Dewalt and the new Fuel model from Milwaukee.
> 
> Contractor Talk has lots of discussion on this. The Makita has slipped down the list because a lot of members have had recent problems with new batteries and chargers crapping out.
> 
> Anyone else have good/bad info to share?


I have had the Milwaukee 12v impact drill and love it a lot. 
Built a lot of stuff with the thing using deck screws, had 800 ft lbs of torque which blows away most competition. 
I bought my boss a bosch (maybe lower range bosch) and we compared them to each other and my milwaukee drove 3.5" screws 3 times faster. I've had mine for over 3 years now, original 2 batteries and it's all good still. I've even left it in the rain overnight sitting in a gutter and it survived. Shot a stream of lacquer into it when cleaning a hvlp on accident, it also survived.
I bought the milwaukee radio and it kicks butt, it's heavy but had many compliments on it and two other contractors I've worked around bought one because they liked mine. I do like the makita system too though but too pretty for painters.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

the paintman said:


> I prefer the Ping G25. With proper impact the sound is immpecably sharp and clear. :whistling2:


 Took me a while...it's early, but I finally got it!


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

ridesarize said:


> I do like the makita system too though but too pretty for painters.


I've been told I'm too pretty to be a painter...guess they like old skinny bald guys!


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

doctors11 said:


> Took me a while...it's early, but I finally got it!


Glad someone finally got it. I must be losing it. LOL! 

I don't know where you guys find all these "smilies". Thats a good one. I love it. :yes:


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

the paintman said:


> Glad someone finally got it. I must be losing it. LOL!
> 
> I don't know where you guys find all these "smilies". Thats a good one. I love it. :yes:


 I just Googled "golf smiley emoticon" and this came up...

http://www.picgifs.com/smileys/golf/


----------

